# Light yard work



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a need for someone to do some light yard work. I have someone who does mowing and edging. Néed someone to do flower beds, weed, blow off decks, some seasonal trimming, lay mulch, etc. Not a high hour, or demanding job, just need regular attention, with some flexibility on tasking. Had some high dollar pitches for whole yard work, but looking for different arrangement. I appreciate your interest.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I guess Obummer ir right. No one needs work. 127 views, and no interest. Unemployment problem solved.


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

This late in the season most in the business are booked up and have no extra time to take on new. Pm sent also


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

DAGB said:


> This late in the season most in the business are booked up and have no extra time to take on new. Pm sent also


Also moving into slower growing season, hoping somebody can add on some light work to fill the slack. Really looking for a good individual, not a multi-man group. not that kind of work. Got the PM, thanks.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What are you wanting to pay, may help get you more notice, for your light work.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A buck a minute (50-60 an hour) is a regular rate for most in that line of work. Anything less, it's not worth the time, fuel , and effort.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> A buck a minute (50-60 an hour) is a regular rate for most in that line of work. Anything less, it's not worth the time, fuel , and effort.


Buck a minute for light yard work? I thought $15 an hour for flipping burgers was a stretch.

Actually, I want to talk with the interested party, let him/her consider the job, and talk with me about what they feel the job is worth.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Buck a minute for light yard work? I thought $15 an hour for flipping burgers was a stretch.
> 
> Actually, I want to talk with the interested party, let him/her consider the job, and talk with me about what they feel the job is worth.


Who is supplying the fuel , the blower, the hedge trimmers. 
I got a set of hedge trimmers on a pole that cost 699.00 new. I did not get those working for 15 an hour. Hell my blower cost 400.00 My mowers are $10000 a piece. That's why lawn care is not cheap any more. It cost me 1200 a year just for insurance. The monthly payment on a F250 isn't cheap either. 
For someone to show up with equipment, it's gonna cost them, $20.00 in fuel just to get over there and do the work. 
Of course I deal with more high end properties, so I'm not used to an hourly agreement.
I'm not interested, but i was curious what you were looking for so others could be more informed. 
I know exactly where your coming from and what your looking for. I was just letting you know what it cost companies to stay in business, so you don't think everyone is just trying to rip you off. 

If your supplying the equipment and fuel and waters, you are more so looking for a kid in your neighborhood. Maybe a friend of yours high school aged kid. That's gonna be your best bet.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

go to a busy corner and offer work to the guy with a cardboard sign in his hand.:whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> go to a busy corner and offer work to the guy with a cardboard sign in his hand.:whistling:


What severe drug problem and criminal record resulted in someone having to stand at a busy corner with a card board sign. That's exactly who I would want working in my yard, for sure.


----------

